# T110 Mulch plate



## dudekstan43 (11 mo ago)

Craftsman MXGRAM1130036 (13AN77XS093) (T110) (2020) Lawn Tractor can't find mulch plug for this model.
Thank You!
Stan [email protected]


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Welcome to the forum. This following kits says it fits the CMXGRAM1130036 mower with the 42" deck. I think Walmart sells them as well.






42 in Mulching Kit | CRAFTSMAN


Get a healthy, professional-looking lawn with this mulching kit. It includes everything you need to mulch your grass clippings and distribute them back into the lawn, returning essential nutrients to the soil.




www.craftsman.com


----------



## dudekstan43 (11 mo ago)

Thank You! I'm going to check it out.
Stan


----------



## dudekstan43 (11 mo ago)

pogobill said:


> Welcome to the forum. This following kits says it fits the CMXGRAM1130036 mower with the 42" deck. I think Walmart sells them as well.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





pogobill said:


> Welcome to the forum. This following kits says it fits the CMXGRAM1130036 mower with the 42" deck. I think Walmart sells them as well.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Pogobill
Thanks for the information it was very helpful. I found one on Amazon for $23.00.
Stan Dudek


----------

